# Nanatsu no Taizai (Seven Deadly Sins)



## hellosquared (Oct 25, 2012)

"The "Seven Deadly Sins", a group of evil knights who conspired to overthrow the kingdom of Britannia, were said to have been eradicated by the Holy Knights, although some claim that they still live. Ten years later, the Holy Knights have staged a Coup d'?tat and captured the king, becoming the new, tyrannical rulers of the kingdom. Elizabeth, the king's only daughter, sets out on a journey to find the "Seven Deadly Sins", and to enlist their help in taking back the kingdom."





Looks like an interesting manga, reminds me of ubel blatt. Hopefully it lives up to its promise of being "super original" especially for a shonen.


----------



## Morcombe (Oct 27, 2012)

I liked it, gave me an old fashioned final fantasy feel.

plus i've been wanting a new fantasy world exploring adventure manga ever since beet the vandel buster vanished.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Nov 6, 2012)

This is the guy that did Kongou Banchou so will keep reading .


----------



## louisnn (Apr 4, 2016)

Link removed

New Chapter out


Watched the first season anime of this on Netflix last week, so i decided to catch up on the manga. In my opinion this is a pretty decent manga with good action and some good characters like Ban and Meliodas. I'm curious as to why this manga dosen't seem to be that popular on NF?


----------



## ~VK~ (Apr 4, 2016)

Ehhhh.....


----------



## louisnn (Apr 4, 2016)

Vongola King said:


> Ehhhh.....



Just found the section for this manga.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 4, 2016)

I think there already is a stand alone thread for this in the Akihabara Gallery.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes it has its own section near fairy tail dragon ball, hero academia and toriko


----------

